# Mead with dinner



## PolishWineP (Apr 22, 2005)

Bert chose the wine for tonight and surprised me with a sack mead. I started it fall of 2003 and we bottled it January 2005. It's wonderful! I can taste it all the way into my nose with just the right blend of spices.




I used honey that I bought at Sam's Club, don't know what type of honey it was. It came out at 14.5% alc. (I got to use my new vinometer that he brought back for me from his travels!)



Anyway, it was a nice bottle of wine and I look forward to opening another one in a month or so. And it went very well with sloppy joes!


----------

